# Welche Software für animierte Text 3D-Promo-Videos



## promolover (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich finde dieses Video hier echt super für eine Landingpage: http://www.top10-rankings.com/index2.html ....kann mir bitte jemand nen Tipp geben, mit welcher Software man das hinbekommt? ..ich möchte 2-4 davon selber erstellen - also auf eine eher kostengünstige Variante zurückgreifen, wenns geht... Danke im voraus, promolover


----------



## promolover (15. Juni 2010)

hat keiner eine Idee? oder keine Lust?  ..hab ich was falsch gemacht? oder ist die Frage zu banal
Über einen Tipp würde ich mich auf jeden Fall freuen...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Juni 2010)

Du hast eigentlich nichts falsch gemacht. Es ist nur so, dass offenbar im Moment keiner eine
kostengünstige Möglichkeit kennt. Ich z.B. arbeite mit Adobe After Effects, wo sowas überhaupt
kein Problem ist. Auch mit Premiere Pro oder Flash oder nahezu beliebiger 3D-Software kann
man sowas recht einfach machen.

Lass es mich mal so sagen:
Wer sich ein wenig intensiver mit Animation beschäftigt, der hat sich in der Regel schon ein
entsprechendes Werkzeug zugelegt und sich eingearbeitet. Da kommt man dann nur noch
selten in die Verlegenheit, kostengünstige Varianten (wie z.B. Magix oder Pinnacle bei Video)
zu testen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Another (16. Juni 2010)

Da geb ich Martin recht.

Aber kostengünstig kannst du dies mit jedem billigen Video-Editor deiner Wahl erreichen, wenn es Effekte wie "Rotation" oder vergleichbares mitbringt. Besser noch; so wirklich "3d" ist der Text ja nicht. Für eine höhere Qualität würde ich für den Text aber separat mit einem Text-Werkzeug erstellen, vor dem Bild plazieren, etc., aber... schau halt erstmal welches Programm dir zur Verfügung steht, dann kann man dir hier besser helfen.


----------



## promolover (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo Martin & another.
vielen Dank!
Dann sehe ich mich jetzt nach der Testversion von After Effects um und werde komprimiert daran basteln... das fällt bei uns ja nicht laufend als Aufgabe an...

Nochmals: besten Dank!
lg promolover


----------



## nexas (24. Juni 2010)

Für den Anfang kannst du auch mit Sony Vegas arbeiten. Da gibt es auch so ähnliche Effekte oder man kann sie selber erstellen, was aber etwas Aufwendiger ist. Mit After Effects geht das natürlich am besten.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Juni 2010)

Hi,
also ich kann in dem Link kein Video finden. Nur ein Link zu einer E-Book Seite.
Kann es ein dass du der Inhaber dieser Seite bist und Tutorials.de eine dieser ominösen Seiten ist von dennen da die Rede ist?
Ich will dir nichts unterstellen aber der Gedankengang ist ja nicht so abwägig.

VIele Grüße


----------



## sight011 (25. Juni 2010)

Also ein Video ist da schon  (?)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Juni 2010)

Hi,
dann enschuldige ich mich, hatte übersehen das auf der Seite bei mir noch ein Flashfilm geblockt war.

Gruß


----------

